# Game 34: Nets @ Mavs--01.14.06



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Game 34
New Jersey Nets @ Dallas Mavricks**
Saturday January 14th, 2006
8:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: TBA
Nets Record: 19-14


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Terry*</td><td>*Adrian Griffen*</td><td>*Erick Dampier*</td><td>*Josh Howard*</td><td>*Dirk Nowitzki*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>17.0</td><td>4.8</td><td>5.6</td><td>15.2</td><td>26.2</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>1.8</td><td>4.6</td><td>7.6</td><td>7.1</td><td>8.9</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>3.8</td><td>1.2</td><td>.6</td><td>1.9</td><td>2.6</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Devin Harris*</td><td>*Jerry Stackhouse*</td><td>*Keith Van Horn*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>11.1</td><td>12.0</td><td>9.3</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>2.5</td><td>2.5</td><td>4.2</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>3.4</td><td>2.2</td><td>.7</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.3</td><td>25.4</td><td>12.2</td><td>18.5</td><td>3.7</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.2</td><td>5.9</td><td>5.5</td><td>7.3</td><td>4.2</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.9</td><td>4.1</td><td>1.1</td><td>4.1</td><td>.8</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Scott Padgett*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>5.3</td><td>3.0</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.4</td><td>.7</td><td>3.1</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.3</td><td>.7</td><td>.8</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Mavs*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 25.4</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Dirk Nowitzki 26.2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 7.3</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Dirk Nowitzki 8.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.9</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Jason Terry 3.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 2.09</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Jason Terry 1.35</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .97</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>DeSagana Diop 2.00</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Antoine Wright 50.0%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Rawle Marshall 100%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 41.7%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Dirk Nowitzki 39.2%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 85.2%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Jerry Stackhouse 91.1%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>19-14</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>18-18</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>14-22</td><td>6.5</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>13-21</td><td>6.5</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>11-24</td><td>8.5</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>25-5</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>20-15</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>19-14</td><td>9</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>20-13</td><td>8</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>19-15</td><td>9.5</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>19-15</td><td>9.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>18-18</td><td>11.5</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>15-19</td><td>13.5</td></table>

*Previous Games:*
n/a

*Upcoming Games:*
March 19th, @ NJ​


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I left RJ in the starting lineup as wishful thinking


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Great job on the game thread ToddMac! :cheers: 

Lets hope that the team bounces back from 2 consecutive defeats. This will be a very very tough game for the Nets... as it always has been the past few years. If RJ is out, then the others have to definitely step up. But I will remain positive and hope for a win tomorrow! 

Go Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

RJ's probably not playing. I hope that either Murray or Padgett start. I think it would be best to start off strong while the "iron's hot" and the energy is high. Given the chance Murray and Padgett have put up decent numbers. Net's gonna be looking for some big time redemption. :banana:


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Shoot better.


----------



## SUPERB (Jan 14, 2006)

Whoever Defends Howard If Rj Dont Play Is In For A Long Nite.

I Doubt Rj Comes Back Till They Get Back To Jersey.

Lets Go Nets!


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

I hope the Memphis game was just one of those off nights for New Jersey. We need RJ for this one and Vince will bounce back.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Dallas doesn't seem to fare well against athletic swingmen. Kobe dropped 43 and 62 on them this season. T-Mac had a great playoffs series against them last year so hopefully Vince does some damage to redeem himself from that poor outing last night.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Nets gotta take another buttwhoopin here before they can start winning again.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

dont start vaughn


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

It dosen't look like Erick Dampier will be starting tonight


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

I give RJ a 10% chance of playin 2nite, if he missed last nite he prob wont play 2nite, and he will probably miss another week if this doesnt get better in the next 2day  Either way i dont think we will beat dallas cuz they own Jason Kidd's *** literally. wE lost 10 straight 2 them


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

This team is staaackked.

And as usual, I dont expect the star Nowitzki too beat us, but someone like terry, howard, or stack.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Theres gonna be a unexpected player who has a great night agaiant us. Pau was stopped yesterday but all there role players stepped up. I'm optimistic, but do not start Vaughn.


----------



## ThreeOfAKind (Jun 14, 2005)

I get the feeling we'll be seeing some more of Antoine Wright tonight...via extended garbage time.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

^ I hope we will see him in garbage time if that means that we blew them out!!! Sadly odds of that happening r about as good as RJ playing


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

We really need a few miracles to win this game. Lets hope that the team can bounce back and show respectable presence on the court tonight. :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: 

Lets hope for the best! Go Nets!! :clap:


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

How many teams have a legit superstar and a productive bench like the Mavs?

That is one deep team. No matter who you have on the floor, they have an answer.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

ghoti said:


> Shoot better.


Hopefully percentages catch up with the Nets in this game.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

RJ Update: status; "up in the air"


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Don't know if anyone caught this... the Heat had 71 points at half last night, Nets drained 69 the whole game.

We need more than shots to fall, but to get out on the break, and hope the Mavs have an off night shooting.

Wonder whom will stay on Dirk... Can't picture Collins for long, think Robinson will get major minutes.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mark Jackson just announced RJ will be inactive tonight.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

@ Mavs, pencil another L, 3 in a row.

Sixers catching up, that FN BS win by Sixers, down 3 they just let Korver bring ball up and hit 3 @ Buzzer

ever heard of fouling?

celtics had the game like 5 diff times too, they a joke


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Petey said:


> Mark Jackson just announced RJ will be inactive tonight.
> 
> -Petey


ha, forget it. not gonna even watch now

pats/broncos time


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

BTW, Nets on pace for 47 wins for the season now at current win %.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

**** it, we lost. It just not fair. ****in Raptors, why the hell did he go aftet that steal.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Please play more of the Kidd/Carter/Murray/Robinson quartet! It has been effective in the absence of RJ.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Dumpy said:


> Please play more of the Kidd/Carter/Murray/Robinson quartet! It has been effective in the absence of RJ.


I think this request will be granted.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Why the hell does Vaughn always start? We're really undersized with that lineup. I have a idea. Start Cliffy at sf. Then bring Padgett and Mjax off the bench. We'll be bigger and could defende Nowitzki that way. Please Frank do it.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

ghoti said:


> I think this request will be granted.


after tonight, I'll have 3 games of data to review and see if I was right. (I believe, that quartet has been plus in the last two games)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

John Sterling and Mark Jackson again tonight!

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

That interviewer asked Frank an excellent question.

Frank said they hit 20 of 44 uncontested shots last night.

The obvious question is "How many were you supposed to make?", but I'm so used to them not asking the obvious question, I was taken aback a bit when he did.

(The answer was "north of 65%", BTW.)


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Josh Howard and Stackhouse are licking their chops right now. Dammit RJ!


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Petey said:


> John Sterling and Mark Jackson again tonight!
> 
> -Petey


Nooooooooooo.

**** :curse:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I think Stackhouse will have 50 tonight. Seriously, he always has big games against us.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

RJ's not playing .


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Petey said:


> John Sterling and Mark Jackson again tonight!
> 
> -Petey


Very exciting!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I just ordered 20 Total Gyms just in case Chuck Norris finds out I don't have one.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

You know whats even worse? The mods are here, no offense. But I enjoyed being a substitute mod. Now, I can't do whatever I want dammit.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

jizzy said:


> You know whats even worse? The mods are here, no offense. But I enjoyed being a substitute mod. Now, I can't do whatever I want dammit.


Um....


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Avery Johnson has 2 inches on Lawrence Frank. We're in trouble.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wow


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Josh Haward for 2

0-2 - DAL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha

Mark Jackson, "Don't know if either Avery Johnson or Frank can get on a ride at Great Adventure."

Nets win the tip, air ball to start off the game, picking up right where we left off last night.

Howard w/ the short jumper.

0-2, Mavs.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

2-2


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

when collins takes first shot somethings wrong


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Josh Howard and Vince with jumpers. 2-2.


----------



## NetsInteractive (May 28, 2005)

I actually like Jackson (compared to Sterling that is.) lol, and that's not saying much.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Net2 said:


> Um....




You weren't even here. I was a moderator yesterday because no moderator was here. Petey aked me if I wanted to and I accepted.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Dirk Dirk Nowitzki for 2

2-4 - DAL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter w/ the long jumper and it's good.

Dirk hits on the other end.

2-4, Mavs.

Carter misses the 3. Dirk w/ the board.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Carter with a long 2 

Novitzki with a long 2

Carter misses the 3, Terry misses the layup, offensive foul on Vaughn

Dal-4
N.J.-2
10:03 1st


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Terry misses, Kidd board, to Vaughn, Vaughn called on an offensive foul.

2-4, Mavs.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wow, there is no fast break without jefferson


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

ofencive foul on Vaughn
DAL ball

2-4 - DAL


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Dirk misses

Krstic draws the foul


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

sit vaughn now


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dirk misses the turnaround, Carter board.

Krstic in the post... off the pass from Carter as he attacks the rim, and fouled.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nanad Krstic to the free throw line for 2...
Krstic hits both

4-4


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Krstic didn't get an AND1!! Trade him now!!


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Nets seem much more energized and motivated this time around.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Stop starting Vaughn. Murray is a starter, Vaughn is a backup. Frank needs to learn to trust players and stop being so damn scared to take a risk.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Adrian Griffin, the Seton Hall product :biggrin:, gets the start today.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Dirk Nowitzki for 2

4-6 - DAL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic ties the game at 4-4, Dirk passes in to Terry... Kidd steal, but can't control and takes it out of bounds.

Terry to Dirk, the fall away... over Collins. MAN! Damn!

4-6, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

COLLINS cannot defend dirk get robinson in there stupid frank.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

offencive foul on Jason Kidd
DAL ball

4-6 - DAL


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Dirk Nowitzki for 2

4-8 - DAL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

And... Jason Kidd is called on the offensive foul on the pick.

Dirk gets in the lane, and swishes another home.

4-8, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

dirk is gonna have a field day


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> COLLINS cannot defend dirk get robinson in there stupid frank.


It wasn't his D, it was Dirk's O.

Dirk's going to have a monster game tonight.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

****


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i can already see where this is going


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter around the screen, throws it up... Diop alters the shot with his presense.

And now Griffen to the line as he's fouled.

Hits the 1st, hits the 2nd.

4-10, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Adrian Griffin hits 2 free throws

4-10 - DAL


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Niiiicce pass to Krstic from Carter.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nanad rstic for 2

6-10 - DAL


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Nad's soft lay in goes


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Terry for 3

6-13 - DAL


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Strange play so far for Kidd, gets called for a foul off a pick, and then steps out of bounds while dribbling.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

**** this, im not watching this game.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Still tippen of fo' fo's, wrapped in fo' vogues


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd off the pick to Carter, Carter drives, draws defenders, slips the pass to Krstic who goes to the other side and lays it in.

Kidd steals it from Howard... Kidd w/ the steal but has stepped out of bounds again.

Dirk loses it... passes to Terry, 3.

6-13, Dirk.

Mavs putting pressure.

Kidd in the post to Krstic. Hits.

8-13, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nanad Krstic for 2

8-13 - DAL


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Yeah, Krstic is soft alright.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd for 2

10-13 - DAL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Terry misses, Terry with the steal... Misses the fast break layup, Collins to Kidd, to Krstic misses.

Mavs... misses, Kidd takes it, left hand layup, it's good.

Howard fouled on the other end.

Hits the 1st.

8-14, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Net2 said:


> Yeah, Krstic is soft alright.


LOL. Yeah, maybe he just got sick and tired of reading what was written on this forum. :biggrin:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Josh Haward to the free throw line for 2...
he hits both

10-15 - DAL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Howard hits both, Pushes it to 5.

Kidd baseline, passes to Carter... never gets to Carter as Griffin takes it.

Howard goes baseline and hits.

10-17, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

kidds third turnover?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Josh Howard for 2

10-17 - DAL


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Timeout

10-17 - DAL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn to Krstic, Collins cutting, but a holding foul called on Dallas.

Time out.

10-17, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I think RJ is needed.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jizzy said:


> I think RJ is needed.


NO ****ING WAY, really?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

griffin looks like he is doin a good job against vince

Yeah Right 

Give the ball to vince


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd in to Vaughn. Back to Kidd, to Carter in the post.

Griffin on him. Carter ducks under, fouled... hits and going to the line.

Pretty play by Carter. Misses the FT.

12-17, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter hits and gets fouled
Carter to the free throw line for 1...
Carter misses

12-17 - DAL


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

KRSTIC WAS FOUIUUU:I JLDFSmpZRDTg


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mavs miss, Collins kicks it to Howard, misses, Krstic board, Diop gets his hands on the ball... jump ball.

Ugly.

Dirk gets it, hits the 20 footer.

12-19, Dirk.

Murray in for Vaughn.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Dirk Nowitzki for 2

12-19 - DAL


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

SGRTI_PO" bfrgth aerw g


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter to the free throw line for 2...
He hits 1 of 2

13-19 - DAL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets go to Carter in the post, Carter is fouled, going to the line for 2.

Hits the 1st... Misses the 2nd.

Wonder how Carter will hold up stamina wise banging in the post all night.

13-19, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

collins you ****er


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

u cant turn over this frequently


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Trade F'n Collins, Trade His *** Now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

collins again you stupid ****. noting on offense, and appearently nothing on the defensive end this game.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i can already tell we are goin to lose with what vince is doin


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dirk with the miss, Collins board, Carter misses it... Terry board? Harris misses, Murray board. Collins loses it in the post to Dirk. Howard misses on the drive, Collins to Kidd... turnover, Howard on the break hits and fouled.

13-21, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

How can a guy from Stanford be this stupid?!?!?! HOW?!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

If RJ didn't get injured, Vaughn wouldn't have ever had started


----------



## Cage_Epidemic (Dec 16, 2005)

1st quarter and Kidd has 4 turnovers!?!?! _is he_ drunk?!???


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Glad to see everyone is enjoying the game.

Well Mavs fans maybe. Shows how important a team concept is.

Another Time Out.

13-21, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

AND1NBA said:


> How can a guy from Stanford be this stupid?!?!?! HOW?!


and ugly


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Josh Howard hits for 2 and is fouled
Howard to the line for 1...
Josh hits it

13-22 - DAL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AND1NBA said:


> How can a guy from Stanford be this stupid?!?!?! HOW?!


 Don't think he's stupid, in fact I recall reading about his courses and grades.

Howard hits the FT.

Howard has 9.
Dirk has 8.

Howard for MVP.

13-22, Dirk.

Krstic down low, stripped but Nets ball.

Robinson and McInnis in.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Josh Howard hits for 2 and is fouled
Howard to the line for 1...
He hits

13-25 - DAL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter loses the dribble, outlet to Howard, Howard hits as Murray is an idiot... Hits and going to the line on a touch foul.

Ugly! Hits.

Howard has 12.

13-25, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

when vince turns it over is he dribbling or passin


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

what are these people doing????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mavs with 15 points off Nets turnovers in the 1st.

Carter going to the hole, and he's fouled.

Going to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

lol, Mcinnis is in. Game over.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter to the free throw line for 2...
Carter hits both

15-25 - DAL


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Murray is an idiot


----------



## Cage_Epidemic (Dec 16, 2005)

Dirk has 3 fouls??


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter hits both, Nets within 10.

Btw, KVH in the game!

KVH drives, and goal tending called on Murray.

15-27, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Keith Van Horn for 2 (goletending)

15-27 - DAL


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

pathetic, absolutely PATHETIC. i am sick to my stomach


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cage_Epidemic said:


> Dirk has 3 fouls??


Dont think so, he's still in the game, but Collins has 5 rebounds.

Another Nets turnover... McInnis w/ the push, Harris to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I don't even know this team anymore.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

10 turnovers


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

just end the game already, they arent playing anyway. might as well get extra rest!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Devin Harris to the free throw line for 2...
Harris hits 1 of 2

15-28 - DAL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Padgett in for Krstic.

Harris goes 1 of 2.

Padgett with the board.

Carter around the pick, no good, Padgett w/ a great put back.

17-28, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Scot Padgett for 2

17-28 - DAL


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

That was no goaltending. Murray didn't even touch it! KVH bounced it off the front of the rim.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Keith Van Horn for 2

17-30 - DAL


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

10 turnovers 
12 shots


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW... KVH in the post, caughts the ball, w/ the turnaround hook, hits.

17-30, Dirk.

McInnis misses, Dirk w/ the board.

Stackhouse over Padgett and hits.

Where did we see this before?

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jerry Stackhouse for 2

17-32 - DAL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter drives again, to Robinson, hits.

Harris misses to end the quarter.

19-32, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Cliff Robinson for 2

19-32 - DAL


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

uke:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

This team sucks with or without rj we shouldn't be this bad and we will not come back becaue we aren't a comeback team we can barely hold a lead


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

End of the 1st

19-32 - DAL


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

this isnt the same team that went 15-4 at the end of last year... we have the same starters and similar bench... but not playin at that level


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

frank givin up early look who is on the floor


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

OOO is that Zoran in??


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Stackhouse misses the shot to start the quarter.

Robinson misses the hook.

Dirk is out...

Harris on the drive, hits and fouled.

19-34, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

ticky tack foul


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

harris... and one. tv off/smashed to pieces.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Harris with the free throw.

19-35, Dirk.

Zoran is in as well.

Murray misses the long jumper, Robinson with the board though.

Zoran turns the ball over as he's called on an offensive foul.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

disgusting


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets w/ 11 turnovers already.

Harris to KVH and KVH hits a 3.

KVH has 7.

19-38... jeez.

-Petey


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

LOL KVH lighting us up?! OMG!


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

LOL Jeff McInnis trying a turn around jumper.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

McInnis in the post, blocked by Harris.

Harris drives, and going to the line for 2.

Time out (Nets).

19-38, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I loved the 10 game win streak but I'm beginning to think that was luck. We played Miami who's worse then last year and Cleveland who is good on some nights but sucks the other. We did get better but we really played bad teams in that win streak. All teams win .500 or worse records. We look lot out there and even if RJ didn't play, this is the same team that went 15-4 last year to end the season without RJ. Hell, we're better because we have guys who can score now. No one is playing defense and that starts with the superstars. RJ was our best perimeter defender and we see it now more then ever. If RJ doesn't play defense, then who will? RJ is as much of a or more of a MVP candidate then VC. Sorry to all you VC fans but it's true.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> Nets w/ 11 turnovers already.
> 
> Harris to KVH and KVH hits a 3.
> 
> ...


petey it doesn't matter anymore you are just makin it worse


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

This is embarassing. They can at least try to make it a decent and respectable game. But the Nets are terrible so far. Its so sad.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AND1NBA said:


> LOL KVH lighting us up?! OMG!


If it had to be, of course I'd want KVH lighting up the Nets... Sadly he's the 3rd high man on the Mavs right now?

-Petey


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Jeff McInnis is injured.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Keith Van Horn for 3

19-41 - DAL


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Thorn better get something done to fix this mess. If this is how we play when one of the big 3 go down, we're in deep **** trouble.

Die KVH Die


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

this team sucks


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

KVH w/ another 3.

Has 10 in the game.

McInnis going to the locker room.

KVH w/ the foul on Robinson.

Robinson to the line for 2?

19-41, Dirk.

Robinson misses the 1st. Hits the 2nd.

Btw, 9:25 to play in the 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Clifford Robinson to the free throw line for 2...
He hits 1 of 2

20-41 - DAL


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

dallas is getting away with murder and we're the victims.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jerry Stackhouse for 2

20-43 - DAL


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd for 2

22-43 - DAL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

20-41, Dirk.

Where is Dirk?

Stack hits the turnaround... jeez.

20-43, Dirk.

Kidd back in.

Kidd drives, pulls up, hits.

22-43, Dirk.

8:41 to play.

Mavs miss, Robinson knocks it out of bounds.

-Petey


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

On goes the xbox 360.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd for 2

24-43 - DAL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Stackhouse drives, and tied up by Padgett, jump ball, lot of tie ups so far.

Harris with the ball off the tip.

Stachouse to Harris, misses the jumper.

Is that Wright?

Kidd hits off the screen.

24-43, Dirk.

Foul on Vaughn.

Yes Wright in at the 3, Kidd and Vaughn on the floor.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

wow an antoine wright sighting


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Keith Van Horn for 3

24-46 - DAL


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

is vc injured


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

KVH w/ another 3... has 13 now.

24-46, Dirk.

7:31 to play.

Kidd hits the leaner after passing on the 3.

26-46, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd for 2

26-46 - DAL


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

VC isn't even in the same paragraph as the word of MVP.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

U cant trade baskets with the maverics.. and also if ure down by 20


----------



## NJNetsMVP (Oct 6, 2005)

VC not playing well... we need kidd to take over


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jerry Stackhouse to the free throw line for 2

he hits 1 of 2

26-47 - DAL


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd for 3

29-47 - DAL


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

LOL I've had enough LMFAO!!!! I'm bit hysterical right now......


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Stackhouse drives, fouled by Robinson, to the line...

Carter, and Krstic are back in now.

Nets leave pull Wright. Damn.

1st is good. 2nd is bad.

Kidd hits a 3. Kidd has 11, 9 in the quarter.

29-47, Dirk.

KVH again... SMOKING.

29-50, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Keith Van Horn for 3

29-50 - DAL


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

who is guardin van horn


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

i cant believe this


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Keith Van Horn for 3

29-53 - DAL


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

how do you get blocked by dampier 
and then van horn open


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter drives, blocked by Dampier...

Kidd to Carter, to Kidd to Robinson... misses.

KVH... LOL

5th 3 in the quarter.

6+ left, 29-53, Dirk (or should that be KVH for MVP?).

-Petey


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

This is KVH revenge game


----------



## NJNetsMVP (Oct 6, 2005)

Wtf Kvh Is Not Missing Where The F Is Our D....


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I really am so frustrated but I don't even care anymore.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> who is guardin van horn


 No one... Nets' rotation is horrible.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

looks like another 30 min game for kidd and VC


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

WHO IS GUARDING VAN HORN
Someone needs to get in Vince's face


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Please put in Dirk.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

You know we have nobody to blame but ourselves.

You know why we traded this guy Keith Van Horn.

On advice from idiots like Bye-ron and Ken-gone.


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Activate LJ III he needs some playing time


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> *Carter drives, blocked by Dampier...*
> 
> Kidd to Carter, to Kidd to Robinson... misses.
> 
> ...


How do you get blocked by dampier


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn misses, KVH drives and is fouled... LOL

KVH is 7 of 7.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

i am just surprizes at the stupidness of our players... a players keep hitting threes and they still dont get up on him.... smart..


----------



## NJNetsMVP (Oct 6, 2005)

jizzy said:


> I really am so frustrated but I don't even care anymore.


WILL U SHUT THE *edit* UP? U ALWAYS SAY U DON GIV A *edit*AND UR STAying ON THIS BOARD AND TALKIN **** ABOUT OUR TEAM. IF U DON CARE LEAVE, AND IF U DON CARE BOUT THE GAME AND THE NJ NETS THEN *edit* AND DONT WATCH THE GAME

Please refrain from any masked cursing. Thanks.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Keith Van Horn to the free throw line for 2...
He hits both

29-55 - DAL


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

We're gonna get knocked out in the first round of the playoffs if even we make them. Our froubtcourt is terrible. The worst frontcourt in Nets history


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ghoti said:


> Please put in Dirk.


 KVH >> Dirk?

Hits both and has 21 in the game, and 17 in 6+ minutes in the 2nd quarter... LOL

Krstic fouled in the post.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nanad Krstic to the line for 2...
He hits both

31-55 - DAL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic makes a pair, 31-55, Dirk.

KVH passes, and finally a mavs turnover.

Krstic almost loses it.

Carter w/ the spin, and spins again, and hits.

33-55, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

33-55 - DAL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Harris drives, Kidd steals, to Carter, Carter has 11 now.

25-55, Dirk.

Time Out.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

35-55 - DAL


----------



## NJNetsMVP (Oct 6, 2005)

Vince w/ the layup... maybe he can pick up his offense now


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

NJNetsMVP said:


> WILL U SHUT THE F*** UP? U ALWAYS SAY U DON GIV A $H!T AND UR STAying ON THIS BOARD AND TALKIN **** ABOUT OUR TEAM. IF U DON CARE LEAVE, AND IF U DON CARE BOUT THE GAME AND THE NJ NETS THEN STFU AND DONT WATCH THE GAME


 

[STRIKE] **** you, you ****in *****. Other ****ers like you who always make xcuses for this team are the biggest *edit* ever who have no ****in lives and make excuses for your beloved Nets. A real ****in fan doesn't always say things are gonna get better without looking at whats happeneing you ****in *edit* You're a ****in newbie, I'm a veteran, go **** yourself. [/STRIKE]

Do NOT ATTACK OTHER POSTERS PLEASE. 

If you have a problem, then PM me.

-Net2


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

not good vince 11 points on 10 shots


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

signs of life *knock on wood*


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

signs of life?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> signs of life *knock on wood*


creepy, same post at the same time.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

there startin 5 hasnt even played in the 2nd


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

jizzy said:


> [STRIKE] **** you, you ****in *****. Other ****ers like you who always make xcuses for this team are the biggest *edit* ever who have no ****in lives and make excuses for your beloved Nets. A real ****in fan doesn't always say things are gonna get better without looking at whats happeneing you ****in *edit* You're a ****in newbie, I'm a veteran, go **** yourself. [/STRIKE]
> 
> Do NOT ATTACK OTHER POSTERS PLEASE.
> 
> ...


Calm Down Man.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Dirk for 2

35-57 - DAL


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd for 2

37-57 - DAL


----------



## vckyron (Aug 22, 2005)

well done jizzy


----------



## BrooklynBound (Dec 19, 2005)

jizzy said:


> [STRIKE] **** you, you ****in *****. Other ****ers like you who always make xcuses for this team are the biggest *edit* ever who have no ****in lives and make excuses for your beloved Nets. A real ****in fan doesn't always say things are gonna get better without looking at whats happeneing you ****in *edit* You're a ****in newbie, I'm a veteran, go **** yourself. [/STRIKE]
> 
> Do NOT ATTACK OTHER POSTERS PLEASE.
> 
> ...


Now's the time for that chocolate milk.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Alright guys, please clam down.*

Dirk with the bucket.

35-57, Dirk.

Carter misses, Howard w/ the board.

Howard misses, Carter board, to Kidd.

Kidd leans in, and hits, no foul call even though there was contact.

Dirty refs?

Don't think it matters tonight... LOL

Dampier w/ the illegal pick.

37-57, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooo


----------



## NJNetsMVP (Oct 6, 2005)

jizzy said:


> [STRIKE] **** you, you ****in *****. Other ****ers like you who always make xcuses for this team are the biggest *edit* ever who have no ****in lives and make excuses for your beloved Nets. A real ****in fan doesn't always say things are gonna get better without looking at whats happeneing you ****in *edit* You're a ****in newbie, I'm a veteran, go **** yourself. [/STRIKE]
> 
> Do NOT ATTACK OTHER POSTERS PLEASE.
> 
> ...


Then tell me what excuse I made cuz all I said was [strike]stfu[/strike] and leave if u dont wanna *****n support the team and wtf makes u a *edit* veteran? jus fo posting more than i did? *edit* U


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i would say get vince the ball but all he does is take jumpers


----------



## BrooklynBound (Dec 19, 2005)

Richard Jefferson for MVP


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Terry for 2

37-59 - DAL


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Worst Call Ive Ever Seen,.........


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

If that ***** wanna start ****, then he could have it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

BAD CALL.

Collins called on an illegal pick w/ no movement, and Carter's windmill was called off.

Ah... Dallas hits.

Carter walked.

Another Nets team over.

37-59, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

are the mavs wide open or somethin


----------



## BrooklynBound (Dec 19, 2005)

NJNetsMVP said:


> Then tell me what excuse I made cuz all I said was stfu and leave if u dont wanna *****n support the team and wtf makes u a fu*kin veteran? jus fo posting more than i did? FU*K U



Have a sip of his chocolate milk. Apparently, it could calm down a heroin addict in withdrawal. I'm sure jizzy can put the past behind him and give you a swig.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Terry for 3

37-62 - DAL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jason Terry for 3.

Nets down 37-62.

Krstic off the pass from Kidd hits.

39-62, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nanad Krstic for 2

39-62 - DAL


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

NJNetsMVP said:


> Then tell me what excuse I made cuz all I said was stfu and leave if u dont wanna *****n support the team and wtf makes u a fu*kin veteran? jus fo posting more than i did? FU*K U


You guys need to calm down and stop acting tough over the Internet.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

NJNetsMVP said:


> Then tell me what excuse I made cuz all I said was stfu and leave if u dont wanna *****n support the team and wtf makes u a fu*kin veteran? jus fo posting more than i did? FU*K U


 


[STRIKE] You are a mother****in *******. You're the only moron who would be happy while we're losing. Go back and **** on your Knicks board. ****in VC groupie. [/STRIKE]

*AGAIN, PLEASE REFRAIN FROM ATTACKING OTHER POSTERS.*


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Josh Howard for 2

39-64 - DAL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Howard on the drive... has 14 now.

Vaughn misses the jumper, Griffin board.

39-64, Dirk.

Nets knock the ball out of bounds.

-Petey


----------



## BrooklynBound (Dec 19, 2005)

jizzy said:


> You are a mother****in *******. You're the only moron who would be happy while we're losing. Go back and **** on your Knicks board. ****in VC groupie.












DRINK ME!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW...

Pretty play by Carter... on the break, Kidd passes back, Carter hits and to the line.

Hits.

42-64, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter hits and gets fouled
Carter to the free throw lione for 1...
He hits it

42-64 - DAL


----------



## NJNetsMVP (Oct 6, 2005)

jizzy said:


> [STRIKE] You are a mother****in *******. You're the only moron who would be happy while we're losing. Go back and **** on your Knicks board. ****in VC groupie. [/STRIKE]
> 
> *AGAIN, PLEASE REFRAIN FROM ATTACKING OTHER POSTERS.*


I AINT hAPPY CUZ NETS R LOSING, JUS TRYIN TO STAY POSITIVE AND ARENT U THE 1 WHO SAID VC SUX WHEN HE HIT THAT 3 AGAINST RAPTORS? SHUT THE **** UP AND U CAN GO TO YOUR KNICKS BOARD U *****


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Josh Howard hits and gets fouled
Howard to the line for 1
He hits

42-67 - DAL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mavs miss, ball goes through 4 players hands, and winds up in Griffin's hand.

Mavs miss again, and Nets lose the ball again.

Mavs hold for 1.

Damnit.

Harris to Howard under the basket... tied up, but flips the ball up and in.

To the line.

Hits.

42-67, Dirk.

Wow, long pass to Kidd and Kidd is fouled.

Play started w/ 4 seconds on the clock, as he's fouled, 2.2 left.

-Petey


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

The ****** movement is out of control.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

so we have to outscore Dallas by 13 in the 3rd


----------



## BrooklynBound (Dec 19, 2005)

KrispyKreme23 said:


> The ****** movement is out of control.


Gotta love internet tough guys, right?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd hits the 1st, Dallas takes a 20 (TO).

Nets down 43-67.

Kidd hits another.

44-67, Dirk.

Harris mid court in and out...

Its the KVH show as they go back to regroup at 44-67. Mavs.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

well dallas will have 100 points after 3 quarters and well have 90 after 4 yikes!!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd to the free throw line for 2
Kidd hits both

44-67 - DAL


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

NJNetsMVP said:


> I AINT hAPPY CUZ NETS R LOSING, JUS TRYIN TO STAY POSITIVE AND ARENT U THE 1 WHO SAID VC SUX WHEN HE HIT THAT 3 AGAINST RAPTORS? SHUT THE **** UP AND U CAN GO TO YOUR KNICKS BOARD U *****




You're ****in obsessed with VC, bro. You probably got a poster of him in your room. [strike]And all thr VC memorabilia. I saw it when your mom let me. If you have another brother or sister soon, you can name it Vince Carter[/strike]


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

End of the 1st half

44-67 - DAL


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

this is rape in 48 states


----------



## vckyron (Aug 22, 2005)

jizzy and njnetsmvp i think its time to start dissing each others mothers


----------



## BrooklynBound (Dec 19, 2005)

vckyron said:


> jizzy and njnetsmvp i think its time to start dissing each others mothers


Dude, I know you are but what am I?


----------



## NJNetsMVP (Oct 6, 2005)

jizzy said:


> You're ****in obsessed with VC, bro. You probably got a poster of him in your room. And all thr VC memorabilia. [strike]I saw it when your mom let me. If you have another brother or sister soon, you can name it Vince Carter[/strike]


I GOT A POSTER, JERSEY, SIGNED BALLS AND OTHERS OF VC, T-MAC, J-KIDD, LEBRON JAMES, RAY ALLEN, RJ, KG, AND OTHERS. YEAH I DO,,, SO WAT? IM A TRUe BASKETBALL FAN AND IM NOT UPSESSED WITH VC JUS A BIG FAN ... IF U DON LIKE VC Y DO U SUPPORT THIS TEAM AT ALL?


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

BrooklynBound said:


> Gotta love internet tough guys, right?


That's what I said in my one post, to stop acting tough on the internet.


----------



## BrooklynBound (Dec 19, 2005)

NJNetsMVP said:


> I GOT A POSTER, JERSEY, SIGNED BALLS AND OTHERS OF VC, T-MAC, J-KIDD, LEBRON JAMES, RAY ALLEN, RJ, KG, AND OTHERS. YEAH I DO,,, SO WAT? IM A TRUe BASKETBALL FAN AND IM NOT UPSESSED WITH VC JUS A BIG FAN ... IF U DON LIKE VC Y DO U SUPPORT THIS TEAM AT ALL?


So you let him sign your balls?


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Where are the mods?! Someone needs to restore order,


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

NJNetsMVP said:


> I GOT A POSTER, JERSEY, SIGNED BALLS AND OTHERS OF VC, T-MAC, J-KIDD, LEBRON JAMES, RAY ALLEN, RJ, KG, AND OTHERS. YEAH I DO,,, SO WAT? IM A TRUe BASKETBALL FAN AND IM NOT UPSESSED WITH VC JUS A BIG FAN ... IF U DON LIKE VC Y DO U SUPPORT THIS TEAM AT ALL?


well i can say the nets are more than one player.....so theres nuttin wrong wit likin the nets and not likin VC...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

NJNetsMVP said:


> I GOT A POSTER, JERSEY, SIGNED BALLS AND OTHERS OF VC, T-MAC, J-KIDD, LEBRON JAMES, RAY ALLEN, RJ, KG, AND OTHERS. YEAH I DO,,, SO WAT? IM A TRUe BASKETBALL FAN AND IM NOT UPSESSED WITH VC JUS A BIG FAN ... *IF U DON LIKE VC Y DO U SUPPORT THIS TEAM AT ALL?*


that's what i say


----------



## NJNetsMVP (Oct 6, 2005)

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> That's what I said in my one post, to stop acting tough on the internet.


Dude Im not trying to act tough just that a guy in the NJ Nets are supposed to support the team and all he does is say S*** about the team... i cant believe besides me no one has tried to **** "jiggy" up


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Wud RJ Have made a difference today? Dallas isnt ****in missing


----------



## NJNetsMVP (Oct 6, 2005)

BrooklynBound said:


> So you let him sign your balls?


I got a personally signed ball from T-mac from like 6 yrs ago... anyways for VC i bought 1


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

Both McInnis and Wright got 1st half playing time. Lawrence Frank DOES make adjustments! :banana:


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

This thread is getting out of hand quickly.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AND1NBA said:


> Where are the mods?! Someone needs to restore order,


I just spent the last 5 minutes editting, Net2 was editting as well.

*Cut it out guys. Plain and simple.*

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

NJNetsMVP said:


> I GOT A POSTER, JERSEY, SIGNED BALLS AND OTHERS OF VC, T-MAC, J-KIDD, LEBRON JAMES, RAY ALLEN, RJ, KG, AND OTHERS. YEAH I DO,,, SO WAT? IM A TRUe BASKETBALL FAN AND IM NOT UPSESSED WITH VC JUS A BIG FAN ... IF U DON LIKE VC Y DO U SUPPORT THIS TEAM AT ALL?



I am a true basketball fan. Just because I don't act happy when we are down by 20 doesn't make me a less of a fan. It's true, I'm not a VC fan, I don't give a ****. Just becuase you are obsessed with VC and and wanna spend your life cryin over him, doesn't oblige me to love himas you do. Please understand that VC is not the team, he is a part of it. [strike]Punk[/strike]


----------



## SwampDragons (Jul 6, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> Wud RJ Have made a difference today? Dallas isnt ****in missing


Not RJ, but maybe Van Horn.


----------



## BrooklynBound (Dec 19, 2005)

NJNetsMVP said:


> I got a personally signed ball from T-mac from like 6 yrs ago... anyways for VC i bought 1


Nice, did it feel good when he signed your balls?


----------



## BrooklynBound (Dec 19, 2005)

Petey said:


> I just spent the last 5 minutes editting, Net2 was editting as well.
> 
> *Cut it out guys. Plain and simple.*
> 
> -Petey


Just ban these clowns.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm not a big VC Fan but since he's on the Nets I'm cool with him but I wish we had RJ.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

Petey said:


> I just spent the last 5 minutes editting, Net2 was editting as well.
> 
> *Cut it out guys. Plain and simple.*
> 
> -Petey


Wow. :eek8: Just got in; Glad I missed all of that. Won`t even bother to read it.


----------



## NJNetsMVP (Oct 6, 2005)

jizzy said:


> I am a true basketball fan. Just because I don't act happy when we are down by 20 doesn't make me a less of a fan. It's true, I'm not a VC fan, I don't give a ****. Just becuase you are obsessed with VC and and wanna spend your life cryin over him, doesn't oblige me to love himas you do. Please understand that VC is not the team, he is a part of it. [strike]Punk[/strike]


Do you not know how to read? I said I'm trying to stay positive but not be happy when we're down by 20. Alrite your not a VC fan.. y didnt you say so? I mean I'm a nets fan and i hate guys like kristic and sometimes VC does make me mad. But u bashing our team like that makes me SICK.


----------



## NJNetsMVP (Oct 6, 2005)

BrooklynBound said:


> Nice, did it feel good when he signed your balls?


[STRIKE] **** U TOO.... [/STRIKE]

*KNOCK IT OFF NOW*


----------



## BrooklynBound (Dec 19, 2005)

NJNetsMVP said:



> F*** U TOO....


DEFINETLY NOT APPROPRIATE.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

I hope The Nets come back so Jizzy and NJNetsMVP can shut up :cheers:


----------



## NJNetsMVP (Oct 6, 2005)

BrooklynBound said:


> Just ban these clowns.


[STRIKE] ok mods if u reading this just ban me. i dont care. i was jus trying to shut up someone whos not supporting our team ...BAN ME NOW THEN Y DONT YA... READ THE PREVIOUS POSTS FIRST THOUGH [/STRIKE]

If you want to talk to a mod then please PM one. Thanks.

-Net2


----------



## BrooklynBound (Dec 19, 2005)

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> I hope The Nets come back so Jizzy and NJNetsMVP can shut up :cheers:


Don't worry about it - they're just flirting.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I don't care, ban me or whatever. He started it and I retalliated. I just had to let him know, ban me or do whatever.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

Keep it classy, Nets` board.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

BrooklynBound said:


> Don't worry about it - they're just flirting.


You too with all the stuff you've been saying.

Your just edging them on.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

NJNetsMVP said:


> ok mods if u reading this just ban me. i dont care. i was jus trying to shut up someone whos not supporting our team ...BAN ME NOW THEN Y DONT YA... READ THE PREVIOUS POSTS FIRST THOUGH


The team is gotting blown out again. It's frustrating, people take out frustration in different ways.

Everyone, needs to calm down, relax, and just know deep down people here care about the team.

Just shows in different ways.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins switched onto Howard...

Howard drives, pulls up and hits.

44-69, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## BrooklynBound (Dec 19, 2005)

roro26 said:


> Keep it classy, Nets` boards.



Post of the thread.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jizzy said:


> I don't care, ban me or whatever. He started it and I retalliated. I just had to let him know, ban me or do whatever.


calm down


----------



## BrooklynBound (Dec 19, 2005)

BrooklynBound said:


> DEFINETLY NOT APPROPRIATE.


Sorry.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

already ****in up


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

When you get banned how long do you bet banned?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Howard w/ the steal as he's playing the passing lanes, Vaughn fouls him... ties up the arms and he can't hit.

Misses the 1st... and the 2nd is good.

40-77, Dirk. All 11+ in the 3rd, Mavs had more than the Nets had last night.

Carter misses the shot, board, outlet to Diop, fouled but non-shooting.

-Petey


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

BrooklynBound said:


> Post of the thread.


I`ll drink to that. :greatjob:


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

ill b happy if we can make it respectable


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

is vince dribblin on his turnovers or stupid passes


----------



## NJNetsMVP (Oct 6, 2005)

jizzy said:


> I don't care, ban me or whatever. He started it and I retalliated. I just had to let him know, ban me or do whatever.


alrite something i agree with. i started and you can ban me first since i started. Most forum guys are good here and they want peace so... ill just stop alrite?


----------



## BrooklynBound (Dec 19, 2005)

roro26 said:


> I`ll drink to that. :greatjob:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

stop passin to vaughn


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dirk hits as he's fouled by Dirk.

Misses the FT.

Kidd hits.

44-72, Dirk.

Diop drops one now.

44-74, Dirk.

Krstic is double, Vaughn misses.

Dirk setting up in the half court.

Misses it, and Carter misses the long jumper.

Collins can't save it.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

Let's just worry about some Nets Basketball


N - E - T - S NETS NETS NETS


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince just won't stop takin jumpers


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Terry drains a 3 now?

Kidd hits from a foot inside the arch.

48-77, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Diop taking it to the rim...

SWATTED by Collins.

Wow... Wright in for Vaughn.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

NJNetsMVP said:


> alrite something i agree with. i started and you can ban me first since i started. Most forum guys are good here and they want peace so... ill just stop alrite?




I don't care, I've been banned before many times. Nothing new. But yea, if they want a good forum, then we best leave for a while.


----------



## NJNetsMVP (Oct 6, 2005)

Finally... Lets See Wat He Can Do


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Josh Howard to the line for 1 but misses

48-79 - DAL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dirk has it knocked away, Kidd misses the 3.

Howard with the board.

Coast to coast, hits and fouled.

Foul on who?

Hey Marc Jackson is in.

Yeah, foul on Jackson.

48-79, Dirk.

Howard misses, the shot. Nets control the ball.

Kidd's pass to Jackson in his hands, out...

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

y am i still watching?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we are gonna be at 15 or worse in power rankings


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dirk to Howard in the paint... short hook, hits.

Kidd is being checked on as he hit the ground.

Time out.

48-81, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Josh Howard for 2

48-81 - DAL


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

will we score 81 points in this game!!!


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> we are gonna be at 15 or worse in power rankings


Who cares about Power Rankings, who is still 2nd in the East.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

only 7 of our 39 shots come in the paint


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Kidd is the only Net out there and its the most boring match I have seen in a while.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> Who cares about Power Rankings, who is still 2nd in the East.


3rd and the only reason is because divisions


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd's shot in and out, Diop w/ the board.

Dirk called on a walk.

Nice.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Play for ignity


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets w/ the turnover... to Howard, from Terry for a bucket.

Howard has 26 now.

Where is KVH?

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Josh Howard for 2

48-83 - DAL


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

50-83 - DAL


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

Could we get beat by 40 points?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Diop now blocks Carter...

Carter chases the ball down on the other end.

Carter w/ a hook in the lane.

50-83, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Griffin gets called for the foul as he takes it to the rim, and misses the 1st.

Hits the 2nd.

50-84, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> Could we get beat by 40 points?


If the Nets continue to play this way, very possible. Sad but true.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Grifin makes 1 of 2 from the free throw line

52-84 - DAL


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Marc Jackson for 2

52-84 - DAL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marc Jackson in the post, turnaround and hits.

Mark Jackson talking about how hard Marc Jackson works.

Diop misses, Howard with the huge putback.

Howard w/ the board now.

52-86, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Josh Howard for 2

52-86 - DAL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dirk drives, and Collins picks up his 4th.

Robinson in.

Dirk is shooting as the Nets are over the line?

Good, Good.

52-88, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Dirk to the free throw line for 2

he hits both

52-88 - DAL


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Actually I can only watch 3 or 4 NETS matches per month but I guess I am gonna sleep.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

wheres the intensity? this is not NETS BASKETBALL come on guys!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

frank subs for colins i guess hes worried about our foul situation ha ha!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Carter, blocked again by Diop.

Carter gets it and goes again, fouled by Dirk?

Carter to the line.

-Petey


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Atlantic Division Champs? HA!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

down by 30 and we are still takin jumpers


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter to the free throw line for 2...
he makes 1 of 2

52-88 - DAL


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

NYKBaller said:


> Atlantic Division Champs? HA!



dude chill out...


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow!! Just got home and I see we're getting blown out again. This lack luster play is just inexcusable. Anyways, who is covering Howard? Because WOW!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter is 1 of 2.

Nets get the backtap.

Pass to Robinson, but he was out of bounds.

Another Nets turnover.

53-88, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

NYKBaller said:


> Atlantic Division Champs? HA!


Get lost before you hear beyond humanity words.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dirk to Howard... great D by Wright.

Back to the Mavs.

Kidd w/ a steal... on the break, behind the back to Carter...

Nets lose it again.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

...... are u kidding me? bad pass from kidd to carter... turnover mavs ball


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

NYKBaller said:


> Atlantic Division Champs? HA!


Knicks still 8 games under .500.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

From the half court set.

Dirk drives and is fouled by Jackson.

KVH is back in...

21 points in 11 minutes and took that long to bring him back?

1st is good. 2nd is good.

53-90, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Dirk to the free throw line for 2

he hits both

53-90 - DAL


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

i think jackson is actually showing heart


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Marc Jackson for 2

55-90 - DAL


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Y do u guys hate marc jackson.. hes playin well


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wright into Jackson, hits.

55-90, Dirk.

Howard has the ball. To KVH, to Terry.

Terry misses on the drive and Terry has the putback.

55-92, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Terry for 2

55-92 - DAL


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Didn't the Mavs beat the Rockets by 40 in last years playoffs?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran misses on the baseline.

KVH w/ the board.

Terry misses.

Wright w/ the board.

1:50 left in the 3rd.

Mavs called on a defensive 3.

Nets Time Out.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

i dun like this john sterling commentator...


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Didn't the Mavs beat the Rockets by 40 in last years playoffs?


Now I think they are the best team out there. Even with RJ it would be a blow out.


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

I am so glad we are getting blown out instead of being down by 10 or something. Now we get to see Wright hopefully for the rest of the night!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

NYKBaller said:


> Atlantic Division Champs? HA!


Well the Nets have a sizeable lead in the Atlantic don't they?

Still would after tonight?

Or is it just me?

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Noodfan said:


> Now I think they are the best team out there. *Even with RJ it would be a blow out*.


The sad thing is, even with RJ out, this game shouldn't be this bad for the Nets. They simply are not playing the way they have been playing when they won the streak.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

hey krispykreme23 welcome to da board! 

yea it would be good to see this kid play hes got potential he just needs some time


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

To those who are watching the game. How is the team doing, what's their apparent body attitude, how are the set offenses, are we trying, and how are the Nets getting picked off on the defensive end?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Noodfan said:


> Now I think they are the best team out there. Even with RJ it would be a blow out.


We haven't beaten the Mavs in Dallas in how many years?

-Petey


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

VC 34% over last 3 games yikes!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Petey said:


> We haven't beaten the Mavs in Dallas in how many years?
> 
> -Petey



since 2000 with van horn marbury gill on da team a whilllle agoo


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

24 sec violation... turnover.. mavs ball....


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Josh Howard to the free throw line for 2
He hits 1 of 2

55-93 - DAL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ah now the Mavs bring in Stackhouse.

Vaughn misses the FT. Nets... yeah.

Still 55-93, Dirk.

Howard at the line now?

Howard is at 29.

55-93, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Cliff Robinson for 2

57-93 - DAL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn to Robinson, hits.

57-93, Dirk, under a minute left.

Harris drives, and Mavs called on an offensive foul. On KVH.

-Petey


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Whats wrong with Vince? I'm not watching the game but is the defense collapsing on him or is he just missing shots?

I see Kidd doing good but whats up with Carter? I'm disguested right now, don't think i can sleep tonight. ****.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ah... Ugly.

Jackson w/ the ball in the post, and throws it out of bounds.

Jeez.

Stackhouse misses.

End of the quarter.

57-93, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Who's on the court for the Net's now. And why don't we give the ball to Carter some more and tell him to drive. I mean 6-17 are kind of the normal Vince-like shooting %, and he does only have 1 foul. I'm assuming Jason Terry has been guarding him right? Or is Frank giving up again?
-Note: I know we're down by 30+ points but I hate to give up in anything.


----------



## Infinet (Mar 14, 2005)

Time to sit Kidd & Carter OUT for the entire 4th quarter and pack this home. No way we can come back now. Let Wright play the entire quarter.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

This is a massacre... I'm so glad I left the auto-show early today to come home and see this.

But on a good note, it is GREAT seeing Antoine Wright getting good minutes. Only if he'd be more aggressive and look for his own shot rather than just getting out of other peoples way.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

C'mon Nets, 36 points is nothing. :banana:


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> *I mean 6-17 are kind of the normal Vince-like shooting %*.



6/17 isnt even close to VC %..hes hovering in the 45/46% range... not the 33% range


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> C'mon Nets, 36 points is nothing. :banana:


LOL.. yeah! Come on Nets!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> C'mon Nets, 36 points is nothing. :banana:


Thirty-6


----------



## NJNetsMVP (Oct 6, 2005)

here comes padgett


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> 6/17 isnt even close to VC %..hes hovering in the 45/46% range... not the 33% range


Ok, ok, maybe I was a little negative. Lately Vince has had trouble scoring in the paint. I'm assuming he's missed some of his tip shots as well. So % more like 6/13 or whatever.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wright getting more time.

Looks like Carter and Kidd may be done for the night.

Nets miss...

Mavs bring it down.

Harris to Armstrong, to Stack, to Armstrong, Air Ball.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Thirty-6


Yup. Even on the Gen Forum they're talking about it. Jeez.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wright to Zoran, misses, Armstrong called on the travel.

-Petey


----------



## CaptainFunk (Jan 3, 2006)

We can still do it, Vince and Kidd back in to lead a come back, Nets will score 60 in the fourth GOGOGOGOOGOG


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

KVH w/ the block on Padgett.

KVH finally misses a 3.

Lead to Wright, and the jam.

Wright seems tenative.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wright for 2

59-93 - DAL


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow, KVH pulling an RJ out of his bag of tricks there, 21 points on perfect shooting.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Stack misses, by KVH with the put back.

Dampier w/ the block on Robinson, Vaughn misses the jumper.

Stack misses.

Padgett board.

Zoran called on a charge.

59-95, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Wow, KVH pulling an RJ out of his bag of tricks there, 21 points on perfect shooting.


He just missed a 3, but had a put back of Stackhouse' miss.

Dampier to Stack, to Dampier... dunk.

59-97, Dirk.

Nets time out.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Eric Dampier for 2

59-97 - DAL


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Under 40 please!... it'll b better than the houston/dallas game 7 in last year's playoffs


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

How's LFrank's decision making in this game? Is he calling good plays, strategic time outs? Fill me in guys.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Mrac Jackson to the line for 2

he hits both

61-97 - DAL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets hit... (Didn't see the play)

Armstrong shots but is hit.

Going to the line for 3.

Frank complains there was no contact, replay shows no contact.

LOL

61-97, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Who here feels trade coming this week. I mean this losing streak has made it painfulllllllllllllllllllly apparent that we can't rely on just our 3 stars, especially if one of them is out of commission.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

y call bull**** in a blowout


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Armstrong to the free throw line for 3...
He hits 2 of 3

61-98 - DAL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Armstrong goes 1 of 3?

Yup...

Padgett with a long 3.

64-98, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Powell catches it in the post, and fouled.

Hits the first, hits the 2nd.

64-100, Dirk.

7+ to play.

-Petey


----------



## vckyron (Aug 22, 2005)

im in the mood for a big trade


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vaughn for 2

66-100 - DAL


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Petey said:


> Powell catches it in the post, and fouled.
> 
> Hits the first, hits the 2nd.
> 
> ...


 worse loss ever(kidd era0? No we lost by 50 once right? the day b-scott got fired


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wright for 2

68-100 - DAL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn's pass is stolen after the drive... Harris falling out of bounds... ball right to Vaughn and hits.

66-100, Dirk.

Mavs are cooling off.

Nets set up again in the half court.

Wright drive... goes glass, hits?

68-100, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

omg, i just came back home...omg






heads will roll


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Foul on Jackson now.

Griffin in for Stackhouse.

Wow, the Mavs are deep.

6:32 to play.

Benga w/ the dunk.

-Petey


----------



## NJNetsMVP (Oct 6, 2005)

Wright should shoot more... i think hes afraid to miss and frank taking him outta the game... hes been good defensively tho


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Murray hits a 3.

71-102, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Murry for 3

71-102 - DAL


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Darell Armstrong for 2

104-71 - DAL


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Petey said:


> Vaughn's pass is stolen after the drive... Harris falling out of bounds... ball right to Vaughn and hits.
> 
> 66-100, Dirk.
> 
> ...


 is it the 3rd or the 4th?


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

yahoo shows 3rd, while espn shows 4th


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Armstrong hits a fade away with Padgett in his face...

Padgett to Vaughn off hit foot, off a Mav, Nets ball.

71-104, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## BrooklynBound (Dec 19, 2005)

Both teams played hard.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Murray w/ another basket.

Griffen misses.

Jackson called on an offensive foul away from the ball.

73-104, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

BULL**** CALLS.. are u kidding me with this score? with the dallas in favor to win cmon refs..


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Manga for 2

73-106 - DAL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Benja w/ another basket.

Murray misses.

Nets ball, as the Mavs batted it out.

73-106, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson to Zoran, Zoran spins... fouled, then shot blocked.

Nice play by the Mavs.

Murray misses, but Wright is the 1st one back.

Ah... Mavs lose posession.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

are second unit is much better defensively


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

i really dont want to hear something about the LA DODGERS at this point...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson to Zoran to Jackson, misses.

Harris misses in the paint.

Zoran loses it.

Lob to Powell from Armstrong, and a slam.

Wow, their 2nd unit is putting on a show.

Jackson drives... yes drives and fouled.

73-108, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

It's MBenga

Not Benja, or Banga


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson hits both.

75-108, Dirk.

Harris is limping.

Mavs have to call time.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Theo! said:


> It's MBenga
> 
> Not Benja, or Banga


Jenga?

Everyone loves games!

Harris is ok as he stays in.

Harris miss, long board to Zoran.

Murray can't convert on the odd man advantage.

Armstrong misses, Jackson board.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson no rim, Padgett gets it, puts it back up, but 24 second shot clock violation.

Wright w/ the steal on Griffen.

Jenga with the block on Wright.

Can't feel good for the rookie.

Murray rebounds his own shot and in.

77-108, Dirk.

Only a minute left in the game.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Murry for 2

77-108 - DAL


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

"WEll i have some good news for nets fans: There is 1 minute left in the game"

.....priceless


----------



## vckyron (Aug 22, 2005)

why doesnt l.frank play marc jackson more?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jenga called on a walking violation.

Zoran to Jackson... Jackson with the turn around.

No good?

Yes.

Armstrong w/ a quick basket...

Zoran misses the 3.

Dallas runs out the clock 77-110, Dirk.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

lose by 33
dirk only scores 16


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Notice how only the bench players have a long face and our stars are all smiles.. i dont get it


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Theo! said:


>


BANNED, exactly what you should be. you are baiting. go to ****ing hell!!!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Huh? I'm merely trying to make a joke out of Peteys use of Jenga for DJ MBenga


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Huh? I'm merely trying to make a joke out of Peteys use of Jenga for DJ MBenga


im pissed off and did not see that, if so i should apologize! :curse:


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

I haven't played that in a long time. It's a lot of fun, though.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

VS. 
MAVERICKS NETS
110----------77​



Jason Kidd - 19 Points, 4 Rebounds, 5 Assists
Jacque Vaughn - 2 Points, 2 Rebounds, 5 Assists
Vince Carter - 17 Points, 4 Rebounds, 2 Assists
Jason Collins - 0 Points, 5 Rebounds, 1 Assists
Nenad Krstic - 10 Points, 3 Rebounds, 1 Assists
Clifford Robinson - 5 Points, 3 Rebounds, 0 Assists
Lamond Murray - 7 Points, 5 Rebounds, 0 Assists
Scott Padgett - 5 Points, 5 Rebounds, 0 Assists
Jeff McInnis - 0 Points, 0 Rebounds, 0 Assists
Antoine Wright - 4 Points, 1 Rebounds, 1 Assists
Zoran Planinic - 0 Points, 0 Rebounds, 0 Assists
Marc Jackson - 8 Points, 2 Rebounds, 1 Assists




NBA.com full box score
Vote for the New Jersey Nets player of the game for 1/14/06 against the Mavericks.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

5 rebounds for wright


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

poor nets, tear


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Chinatownballer said:


> poor nets, tear


knicks fan with simpathy, or are you attempting sarcasm breaking the rules of the forum? i'll go with the latter considering that im in a horrible mood.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I know the Nets are on a bad 3 game slide and everything but cheer up fella's, because everything is ok and here's why...

Cliff Robinson passed another victim on the all-time scoring list! :clap:

*38. Cliff Robinson - 19,006*
39. Dale Ellis - 19,002

Vince Carter passed one and is now tied for 195th on the all-time scoring list! 

*195. Vince Carter - 11,819*
195. Archie Clark - 11,819
197. Vin Baker - 11,812

The Nets are now on pace for a 46-36 record after tonights loss...

Some around the league news... Carmelo Anthony passed Chris Webber on the Active career scoring leaders list.

9. Dwyane Wade - 21.85 ppg
10. Carmelo Anthony - 21.76
11. Chris Webber - 21.72


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I know the Nets are on a bad 3 game slide and everything but cheer up fella's, because everything is ok and here's why...
> 
> Cliff Robinson passed another victim on the all-time scoring list! :clap:
> 
> ...


lol wat does carmelo have to do with NJ nets bball and cliff robinson...

good work by both of them tho


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

*doubled


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> lol wat does carmelo have to do with NJ nets bball and cliff robinson...
> 
> good work by both of them tho


 cliff robinson plays for us.


----------

